# The best 2 cycle chainsaw oil



## kamp45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am looking for opinions on what would be the top quality oil. I am looking for a clean burn pluse lubricity?thanks


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 18, 2011)

You're new here so you're going to get flamed. 

You can do a search and read for a century on different mix oils. 

Any name brand oil should do just fine. When people start talking best and worse, nobody has really taken saws, run them for 2000 hours on various mix oils, and then torn them down and compared them. So to say one top quality oil is better than another is tough.


----------



## blackoak (Jan 18, 2011)

kamp45 said:


> I am looking for opinions on what would be the top quality oil. I am looking for a clean burn pluse lubricity?thanks


You really should PM Gary aka GASoline71 on this subject. The man loves a good oil discussion.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 18, 2011)

I like either Stihl Ultra or Amsoil saber pro at 50:1 premium 10% ETOH. Both are full synthetic and I have not noticed a difference between the two in my saws. The ultra is easier to use as it comes premeasured in shots but it is expensive and not all stihl shops carry it. Saber I can get by the quart at my local NAPA and it is cheaper. I also like Husky XP oil. It is a semi synthetic. Works great in chainsaws but my 4-mixers did not like it.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 18, 2011)

stihl ultra for a readily available oil. there are some "exotic" oils that claim to be superior to everthing, including gravity. but lots of us run the ultra without lubricity, fouling, or carbon problems.


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 18, 2011)

i have never had a problem with the echo power blend


----------



## jmethodrose (Jan 18, 2011)

I usually run stihl ultra (blue-green), I ran out the other day and used a friends stihl regular (red), could tell the difference straightaway there seemed to be a lot more smoke coming out of my 346xp then usual! 

I know mix was right as I used the same measure as I usually use, so tomorrow I'm going to buy some more ultra mix as it seems healtheir for both me and my saw.


----------



## John R (Jan 18, 2011)

I use the Stihl ultra, but I'm sure any good air cooled 2 stroke oil will do.
You can get this stuff in a 1 gallon jug now, it saves a few bucks.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jan 18, 2011)

John R said:


> I use the Stihl ultra, but I'm sure any good air cooled 2 stroke oil will do.
> You can get this stuff in a 1 gallon jug now, it saves a few bucks.



From Stihl's web-site

"HP Ultra is a fully synthetic 2-cycle engine oil specially suited for high performance chain saws and power tools. 
This oil has outstanding engine cleaning characteristics, plus “ultra” superior lubricating qualities in comparison to 
other 2-cycle engine oils. This oil is biodegradable, degrading by 80% in 21 days."

I use Ultra, but in Red would worry me about buying it in any bigger than what I
am going to mix at one time. I think it starts to degrade when bottle
has been opened not after it has been run in engine.......I could be wrong.


TT


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Jan 18, 2011)

Trigger-Time said:


> This oil is biodegradable, degrading by 80% in 21 days."
> 
> I use Ultra, but in Red would worry me about buying it in any bigger than what I
> am going to mix at one time. I think it starts to degrade when bottle
> ...


 
I believe what they mean is if you were to dump it on the ground it is biodegradable. I don't believe it will deteriorate when suspended in fuel.:dont-know:


----------



## The Count (Jan 18, 2011)

on the 3 liters oil I bought from Stihl (it was a b/c oil though) they said that it should be returned after usage for proper disposal.
LOLZ

:jester:


----------



## MCW (Jan 18, 2011)

Oil is one component of running a saw that people overthink WAY too much. They are not a Formula One engine.
I used to run Castrol TTS which here is a relatively expensive air cooled 2 stroke oil. It goes for about USD$26 per litre.
I then started using Jakmax 2 stroke full synthetic (made by ALCO in the US) which is nearly 1/3rd the price and I cannot notice the difference except in my wallet and nostrils (TTS has a very acrid smell after combustion). My saws don't seem to notice either!
I've pulled a few of my saws down and they've all been well lubed internally at 50:1.
All I'd recommend is a good quality synthetic oil although I've run AGIP semi synthetic a fair bit and that's a good oil too.
I found that my 7900's fouled up a bit too fast on 100% mineral oil.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 18, 2011)

just pick a brand and roll with it........


----------



## hqv (Jan 18, 2011)

What about Husky LS ?:snowman:


----------



## sunfish (Jan 18, 2011)

hqv said:


> What about Husky LS ?:snowman:


 
I've used it, worked fine and no smoke. I usually run XP or regular Stihl oil. It's all good.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 18, 2011)

What ever oil you use run it at 40:1 or 32:1 

With Ethanol content on the rise, I'm betting some oil manufacture are going to tweak their formulations so they mix better with ethanol, as I know some oils don't like more than 10%


----------



## Knuckles (Jan 18, 2011)

The original Stihl orange bottle, 50:1.


----------



## hqv (Jan 18, 2011)

sunfish said:


> I've used it, worked fine and no smoke. I usually run XP or regular Stihl oil. It's all good.


 
Is there any problem use once LS and then XP. On XP and then LS ? I read that when you use LS you have no worry and use XP but not in other way.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jan 18, 2011)

Trigger-Time said:


> From Stihl's web-site
> 
> "HP Ultra is a fully synthetic 2-cycle engine oil specially suited for high performance chain saws and power tools.
> This oil has outstanding engine cleaning characteristics, plus “ultra” superior lubricating qualities in comparison to
> ...


 


Stihl-Pioneer said:


> I believe what they mean is if you were to dump it on the ground it is biodegradable. I don't believe it will deteriorate when suspended in fuel.:dont-know:


 
I really don't know enough to be talking about it, but once the seal is broken
air gets to it. The more times you pour some out the more air gets in, is what
i was talking about.

Mobil 1 had a shelf life on the bottle, I have 4 or 5 quarts of it that is out of
date that I will never use.


TT


----------



## REJ2 (Jan 18, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> i have never had a problem with the echo power blend


 
Same here and will continue to use it.
REJ2


----------



## sunfish (Jan 18, 2011)

hqv said:


> Is there any problem use once LS and then XP. On XP and then LS ? I read that when you use LS you have no worry and use XP but not in other way.


 
I've never heard of any problem switching back and forth?


----------



## Mad Professor (Jan 18, 2011)

Golden Spectro for air cooled


----------



## Slamm (Jan 18, 2011)

Didn't see if it had been stated yet or not, but I like Amsoil Saber.

I've run it at 50:1 for years, 100:1 for months 80:1 for months and now back to 50:1. All of the saws in my below sig have been run like that and some have been tore back down and inspected and they are some of the cleaned, nicest pistons and cylinders that he has seen inside. The one ported 441 has been logging for 3 years until it was crushed and now its piston and cylinder are on another saw, still going strong.

I don't run it at the 100:1 anymore, but if I don't have enough to make the exact 50:1 it might be 70:1 or 67:1 or something and I just run it like that. Never had any problems with it, plus it makes the gas a very obvious BLUE in color so you know that it is mixed. At 50:1 if you run the saw and then take the muffler off and look at the piston it looks like a Smurf exploded inside it, the piston will be covered in blue oil. That is a nice feeling to see that.

I am not advocating running any 2 stroke at 100:1, but at least with the Amsoil Saber you can and it won't lock your saw up. Not sure how many other manufacturers could or would allow that or recommend that.

My opinion and experience,

Sam


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 18, 2011)

Under normal circumstances 50:1 is more than acceptable, it's when you add in alcohol and or old fuel + bad tuning things start to do boom. 32:1 gives one some wiggle room.


----------



## ScottWojo (Jan 18, 2011)

kamp45 said:


> I am looking for opinions on what would be the top quality oil. I am looking for a clean burn pluse lubricity?thanks



I have been using Klotz 2 cycle racing oil for years and years. Now when I am selling one of the larger logging saws on eBay (like now), I include a quart with the sale. It is a nice introduction to an oil most may never experience with saws.


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Jan 18, 2011)

i have run a lot of klotz and golden spectro... but i now use shindaiwa red armor.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 18, 2011)

ScottWojo said:


> I have been using Klotz 2 cycle racing oil for years and years. Now when I am selling one of the larger logging saws on eBay (like now), I include a quart with the sale. It is a nice introduction to an oil most may never experience with saws.


 
Which Klotz oil?


----------



## jrjuday (Jan 18, 2011)

Started running Sabre 50:1 back in the 70's in all my 2-strokes. Ran Ultra for awhile, but didn't like the smell or the cost, so went back to the Sabre.


----------



## TheRickster (Jan 18, 2011)

I have run everything from Stihl Ultra @32:1to BelRay H1R @32:1 to [email protected] 16:1... Saw never cared or argued with me....

Rick


----------



## Slamm (Jan 18, 2011)

jrjuday said:


> Started running Sabre 50:1 back in the 70's in all my 2-strokes. Ran Ultra for awhile, but didn't like the smell or the cost, so went back to the Sabre.


 
I know what you mean. Recently I got behind in ordering my Amsoil Saber due to using 6+ gallons of mix gas per day, 7 days per weeks for weeks, and had to use some Husky Mix oil .................. well, that was a bad experience. I have never cared where the ports were on the mufflers, or where my face was located in relation to the saw and the prevailing wind .......... needless to say, I soon learned. That stuff stinks, bad and burns my eyes. I never knew how good the Saber was for so long due to never having used much else.

I don't see how people use other oil, it stinks and burns the eyes to the point of taking the fun out of the deal.

If Amsoil says that 100:1 is okay, and I run it at 50:1 and it leaves a very thick film of blue oil on the piston, I'm not sure how much more protection one would need?! 

Sure 32:1 does provide additional protection, but then so does 24:1 or worse, at some point I have to figure there is a point of worthless return. After having some of the older saws torn down and checked after severe use, I'd say that the Amsoil is doing just fine at 50:1ish.

Amsoil shows up at my doorstep for $8.70 per quart, I think that is pretty good oil at a pretty good price.

My opinion,

Sam


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 18, 2011)

Royal Purple two stroke, 50:1, wont run anything else since I've switched!


----------



## chainsman1 (Jan 18, 2011)

View attachment 168874



IPONE this oil is top notch. i run it in all my 2 strokes.i opened a couple of those and seen a well oiled piston under the ring,and clean and dry on top.great lubricant and burns clean.


----------



## madrone (Jan 18, 2011)

I think

:deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse:



but thats just me.


----------



## michigander (Jan 18, 2011)

Stihl Ultra for me! Don't want to mess with a good thing!


----------



## ScottWojo (Jan 19, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Which Klotz oil?



R 50 TECHNIPLATE RACING LUBRICANT

And the next question will be, where to obtain it...

Right here. :wink:


----------



## husq2100 (Jan 19, 2011)

I use a blend of husky xp and maxima 927


----------



## MCW (Jan 19, 2011)

Slamm said:


> At 50:1 if you run the saw and then take the muffler off and look at the piston it looks like a Smurf exploded inside it, the piston will be covered in blue oil.
> My opinion and experience,
> 
> Sam



Those damn Smurfs molest everything...


----------



## slipknot (Jan 19, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> What ever oil you use run it at 40:1 or 32:1
> 
> With Ethanol content on the rise, I'm betting some oil manufacture are going to tweak their formulations so they mix better with ethanol, as I know some oils don't like more than 10%


 
Ive been using Lucas semi-synthetic as thats all i can geet locally...kinda smokey but other than that no issues...saw runs good and produces good power. I normally prefer amzoil saber,,but havent seen a dealer lately


----------



## Slamm (Jan 19, 2011)

MCW said:


> Those damn Smurfs molest everything...


 
I had to remove the spark arrestors because their pants and shirts were getting caught in the screens and plugging the mufflers, LOL.

I try to not listen to the screams anymore, LOL.

Sam


----------



## stipes (Jan 19, 2011)

*I'm amazed...*

I guess this is a AS secret ...


----------



## bullittman281 (Jan 19, 2011)

You beet me to it. Just run Gary Goo and be done with it.

Bullittman


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 19, 2011)

Stihl Ultra here too.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 19, 2011)

hqv said:


> Is there any problem use once LS and then XP. On XP and then LS ? I read that when you use LS you have no worry and use XP but not in other way.



LS, XP,,,,, XP, LS,,,, what the hey!!!! either way its EIEIO!!!!!!! :monkeyn:

Is this really another Oil Tred????? Gary is gonna be PiZZed!!!!!!


----------



## oscar4883 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks to Sam I'm switching to Amsoil Sabre. The cost compared to Stihl Ultra is great. Something good came out of an oil thread after all. lol


----------



## Great Smokies (Jan 19, 2011)

My local dealer has Redmax oil and it's what I've used for a couple years now and well...my machines run well and aint seized, so it must be good! I've not noticed any plug fouling either. But like they say, a good name, synthetic oil will be fine- they're all basically the same anyway!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 20, 2011)

ScottWojo said:


> R 50 TECHNIPLATE RACING LUBRICANT
> 
> And the next question will be, where to obtain it...
> 
> Right here. :wink:


 
Scott I ran R50 for two years it's great oil.


----------



## Kurf (Jan 20, 2011)

I use Alco 50:1 full synthetic in all my 2 cycle equipment. Made in Memphis and sold by Tractor Supply and others.Good stuff. A couple or three of years ago I called Alco asking where I could buy thier oil, my local TSC didn't have any, they offered to sell me a case direct. I don't know wheather it has a shelf life or not, often wondered. I only keep on hand a limited amount . 
Kurf


----------



## mantas (Jan 20, 2011)

I use original stihl oil 1:50 on my 064av and im about to try some husqvarna oil cos its cheaper than the stihl, anyone tried husky oil?


----------



## DavesMower&Saw (Jan 20, 2011)

For the stock saws and ones in the shop for repair get Stihl Ultra, the race saws get Klotz Original Techniplate.


----------



## kamp45 (Jan 31, 2011)

*the best 2 cycle oil*

Thanks for all the input. I have decieded that lucas 2 cycle oil is a great combination of price and quality that cannot be beat. It has realy good lubricity and burns very clean. Thanks for all of your opinions and suggestions.


----------



## Knuckles (Jan 31, 2011)

I like the pre-measured bottles of *** oil. Just pour it in a gallon of gas and go. No need to carry a Ratio Rite cup when you go cutting. Just one less thing to mess with. IMHO.


----------



## Boogieman142 (Jan 31, 2011)

I run klotz super tecniplate in my saws just so it will mix with the ethanol, plus I like the smell.


----------



## slipknot (Feb 1, 2011)

kamp45 said:


> Thanks for all the input. I have decieded that lucas 2 cycle oil is a great combination of price and quality that cannot be beat. It has realy good lubricity and burns very clean. Thanks for all of your opinions and suggestions.


 
Yeah thats what ive been using, anyone else burn this stuff?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 1, 2011)

slipknot said:


> Yeah thats what ive been using, anyone else burn this stuff?


 
Is this the stuff you're using? I saw it in the auto parts store, seemed a bit too thin for my liking. 

Lucas Semi Synthetic 2-CYCLE Oil : Lucas Oil


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Opti-2


----------



## Kenskip1 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Oil*

This should get interesting.Stihl, Husqvarna, Dolmar, and many other manufactures make an excellent product. However, they do not make the best oils.I have read many articles on this topic and Amsoil (40/1) is the one for me.What about Arbor pro from baileys?I will make a bet that they use the same mixture as the manufactures of the saws. JMO Ken


----------



## Gologit (Feb 1, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> LS, XP,,,,, XP, LS,,,, what the hey!!!! either way its EIEIO!!!!!!! :monkeyn:
> 
> Is this really another Oil Tred????? Gary is gonna be PiZZed!!!!!!


 
Yup. Stipes had it right...just run GaryGoo.


----------



## slipknot (Feb 1, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Is this the stuff you're using? I saw it in the auto parts store, seemed a bit too thin for my liking.
> 
> Lucas Semi Synthetic 2-CYCLE Oil : Lucas Oil


 
yup, thats the stuff. Its says 3.0oz on the back of the bottle for 50-1 ratio....


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 8, 2011)

So is everyone getting the Klotz online or can it be found local? Also which Klotz is the best to run I always mix whatever oil with Shell 93.

I also usually just get the smallest containers that mix with 1 gallon cause I usually dont use more then 1 gallon at a time. I have some of the Stihl HP ultra ones that mix 2.5 gal that are sitting around cause I dont want to have old gas sitting around. I would think it wouldnt be good to open the mix container then leave it sitting around awhile. You guys that buy the quarts of it do you mix it all at once?


----------



## ScottWojo (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey john,

I do not mix the whole quart. You mix the proper amount for 40 - 1 or 50-1 gas. Oil go bad? Dyno is millions of years old already. Synthetic should last at least 5.

Confused how to measure your oil? Its cool, happens to the best of us...

Oil mix Calculator

40-1 is 3.2 oz of oil. one gal gas
50-1 is 2.56 oz of oil. one gal gas.

Should have asked this before I shipped your other pipe. I could have made you a Stainless steel cylinder for measuring your oil. You can get a graduated cylinder out of plastic if you like. Or just use one of your small stihl bottles and keep refilling it.

Your 361 mod is on its way. Just follow the instructions I put in there.


----------



## tdi-rick (Feb 9, 2011)

MCW]Those damn Smurfs molest everything...
[/quote]
[QUOTE=Slamm said:


> I had to remove the spark arrestors because their pants and shirts were getting caught in the screens and plugging the mufflers, LOL.
> 
> I try to not listen to the screams anymore, LOL.
> 
> Sam



You can't expect much better from them when there is only one _female_ Smurf on the entire planet. 


(I learned this from a recent gender imbalance in kids stories article. Yeah I know, I've got to get out more  )


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oil can and will go bad, mostly because of moisture and solvent evaporation. This is epically true with ester oils as they like to absorb moisture. Some synthetic oils like Stihl Ultra are biodegradable and will breakdown in 90 days in an unsealed container. With that said as long as the lid is on tight, even these oils will last a few years. I only mix what I need, not a whole quart at a time. 

JJay03 they're a few motorcycle shops in town that sell Klotz and Maxima products. If you go that route I suggest picking up a ratio-rite mixing cup, it makes mixing oil super easy and very accurate. You can find them at any motorcycle shop.

Cycle Specialties Inc. 6175 Harrison Ave. Cincinnati OH 45247 Phone: 513.574.7878....... They carry Klotz SuperTechniPlate, Yamaha lube, Bel-Ray and Maxima SuperM.

Honda of Florence 6507 Dixie Hwy Florence KY 41042 Phone: (859) 371-1212 Fax: (859) 282-4111....... They carry Klotz R50 and several other quality oils.


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 9, 2011)

K thanks man. I dont have an issue mixing it its just opening a container of oil then not using the rest for awhile.


ScottWojo said:


> Hey john,
> 
> I do not mix the whole quart. You mix the proper amount for 40 - 1 or 50-1 gas. Oil go bad? Dyno is millions of years old already. Synthetic should last at least 5.
> 
> ...


----------



## tdi-rick (Feb 9, 2011)

JJay03 said:


> K thanks man. I dont have an issue mixing it its just opening a container of oil then not using the rest for awhile.



As Andre said, don't sweat it.
My ester based two stroke oil in the shed has been opened and re-closed and sitting for six months and I won't have a problem reusing it.
These oils generally contain additives to offset any moisture absorbtion, it isn't an issue.

The only esters that have a real issue with moisture and air are refrigeration polyolesters (POE's, and worse still are polyalkylglycols, PAG's)

None of you blokes will probably ever come across them, but if you do they are extremely hygroscopic and are basically not fit for use after exposure to air for several minutes.
In theory the unused portion should be discarded after opening. 
I purge the tin with dry nitrogen immediately so I don't waste any ( My wholesale cost is upwards of $30/litre :msp_blink and they always come in a tin, they are so hygroscopic that moisture permeates a plastic bottle in a fairly short time.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 9, 2011)

The only real issue with some of these oils is storage of the actual engine, not the oil. Oils like Klotz SuperTechniPlate which isn't an ester oil, but a blend of Castor and plant oils. These oils have been known to cause some crank rust in motorcycle that have been stored for many months. I know quite a few that run the stuff and have never had any issues with this in saws, I've even used it without issues + it smells really cool.


----------



## JJay03 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks thats the kind of answer I was looking for. I just bought some more HP Ultra but I might try the Klotz next thats if I even go through the HP this yr.



tdi-rick said:


> As Andre said, don't sweat it.
> My ester based two stroke oil in the shed has been opened and re-closed and sitting for six months and I won't have a problem reusing it.
> These oils generally contain additives to offset any moisture absorbtion, it isn't an issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## rivercat (Dec 1, 2012)

anyone used this? it was available and recomended at my local napa when I used to log so my boss used it exclusively. Then I was just in the sthil shop and they had a wall of it there. I like the big bottle with the pump measure cup so you could measure your oil for 50:1 then add a little extra after. the website touts it meets the highest standard and is the BEST 2 stroke oil availible just wondered if its popular nationally or even worldwide. 

2 cycle oil - Opti2, Opti4, and Chemical Rebuild - Premium Lubricants from Interlube International


----------



## Shekhard Jane (Jun 12, 2020)

There are so many options around. That is why people become more confused. Stihl HP ultra, Echo power blend and Husqvarna HP synthetic blend are quality good as 2 stroke chainsaw oil. These are the best oils depending on customer reviews. So you can use any one of them.


----------



## Czed (Jun 12, 2020)

Schaeffers 7000 boat oil 40/1


----------



## Fatherwheels (Jun 12, 2020)

jmethodrose said:


> I usually run stihl ultra (blue-green), I ran out the other day and used a friends stihl regular (red), could tell the difference straightaway there seemed to be a lot more smoke coming out of my 346xp then usual!
> 
> I know mix was right as I used the same measure as I usually use, so tomorrow I'm going to buy some more ultra mix as it seems healtheir for both me and my saw.


The ultra burns cleaner, so you could use more in the mix without smoke, use the same amount
of Dino oil and there is the possibility of smoke.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 12, 2020)

Whinbush said:


> The ultra burns cleaner, so you could use more in the mix without smoke, use the same amount
> of Dino oil and there is the possibility of smoke.


Ultra is not a clean burning oil.


----------



## OM617YOTA (Jun 12, 2020)

Just here to see what a nine year old thread resurrection looks like.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 13, 2020)

OM617YOTA said:


> Just here to see what a nine year old thread resurrection looks like.


Lol just noticed that.


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 13, 2020)

Oh know another oil post, use the search engine or you tube hotsaws101 has an oil test there.

I use the saws manufacture suggested oil. Husky= Xp+ two stroke oil at 38:1.

Maxima “super maxima” is for nikasil cylinders.
Maxima “927” is a synthetic blend with Castor oil added for castiron sleeved engines.


----------



## Fatherwheels (Jun 13, 2020)

Andyshine77 said:


> Ultra is not a clean burning oil.


I don’t use it, have seen a video of some guy test it with those pre pack fuels,
inside the engines were clean, all but the piston top
He also showed there was less oil in the bottom end of the saw using ultra,
that lead me to put ultra at the back of my list of my list.


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 13, 2020)

Hotsaws101 says the motul 800 for ported saws and betray h1 for regular saws.


----------



## Czed (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 13, 2020)

I buy Mecury Marine Quick Sliver Plus by the gallons for the boat motor. works very well in it so in the season I use it in my saws.

If you stay away from the Mecury dealer to buy it the cost is resonable.

And that is my contrbution to a very old thread that means not to much.

Al


----------



## OM617YOTA (Jun 13, 2020)

I wouldn't run water cooled TCW3 in my saws. Maybe the last two cuts at the end of the day to finish a job when I've run out of my normal stuff, but not as a general rule.


----------



## Fatherwheels (Jun 13, 2020)

OM617YOTA said:


> I wouldn't run water cooled TCW3 in my saws. Maybe the last two cuts at the end of the day to finish a job when I've run out of my normal stuff, but not as a general rule.


Is Shafers 7000 not a water cooled two stroke oil,
I hear nothing bad about it in chainsaws.

We used water cooled two stroke oil for a decade, it was for boat engines, too young to
remember the name of it, but it was bought for the outboards.
The 041 it was put in still runs 40 years later, it was never opened,
got an oil pump fixed though.


Czed said:


>



Would anyone like to try some cooking fat in their AT or MT and report back.

I see on the the shelves here, cooking oil with a warning, do not use in deep fat fryers,
I guess flash point matters, or maybe there’s more to it, am happy enough with Mobil1 Racing,
Halfords the bike store / car care outlet carry it, and there’s a good few of them around.


----------



## wyk (Jun 13, 2020)

Czed said:


>




If you use bacon grease and duck phat for anything other than cooking, it is a travesty. When I cook bacon or duck, I am already thinking of what food I am gonna use it for next.


----------



## OM617YOTA (Jun 13, 2020)

@Whinbush This stuff?






Supreme 7000™ Synthetic Plus 2-Cycle NMMA TC-W3 | Schaeffer Oil







www.schaefferoil.com





Wasn't able to find a Schaeffer air-cooled two stroke oil. The stuff above says not recommended for air-cooled applications.

Glad you had good experiences with it. Not something I'd run on a regular basis.


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 13, 2020)

For many decades in my new husky saws since 1980 I used the husky Xp oil. Never had a problem due to oil. Stupid me I sold those saws after my first knee operations. Now seeing these seizures scares me. Is this new Xp+ oil good enough? All my saws are running great now. I do add more Xp+ oil to the 50-1 pre mix can.


----------



## TBS (Jun 13, 2020)

Just to bring an oil thread full circle jerk here's some smell goods.





Scents – Renegade Race Fuel ::







www.renegaderacefuel.com


----------



## OM617YOTA (Jun 13, 2020)

I tried pumpkin spice scent in my diesel truck. A couple years and a bunch of tanks of fuel through it and I still smell pumpkin spice when I refuel it. Never smelled anything out the exhaust though.


----------



## sean donato (Jun 13, 2020)

I like the way my klotz super techniplate smells, reminds me of when my dad raced boats. Never had an oil issues in any of my saws with it at 40to1.


----------



## svk (Jun 13, 2020)

I just started using Maxima K2 on the recommendation of several on here. Burns real clean. Only thing I don’t like is it doesn’t have much dye so you need to label the can.


----------



## r black (Jun 13, 2020)

sean donato said:


> I like the way my klotz super techniplate smells, reminds me of when my dad raced boats. Never had an oil issues in any of my saws with it at 40to1.


Me too , its what i use in all 2T, not cheap , but love it, i have been using it for 15 years plus , some here will state it is not suitable for saws in cold weather, and does not have all the additives as some of the other Mexican oils ( sorry racist ) .............i don't cut in any cold weather , and if i did i would still use it......  ...bitches ...love it or hate it ...


----------



## full chizel (Jun 13, 2020)

svk said:


> I just started using Maxima K2 on the recommendation of several on here. Burns real clean. Only thing I don’t like is it doesn’t have much dye so you need to label the can.


Super M is the same way


----------



## sean donato (Jun 13, 2020)

r black said:


> Me too , its what i use in all 2T, not cheap , but love it, i have been using it for 15 years plus , some here will state it is not suitable for saws in cold weather, and does not have all the additives as some of the other Mexican oils ( sorry racist ) .............i don't cut in any cold weather , and if i did i would still use it......  ...bitches ...love it or hate it ...


Weve ran it in our mercury outboard engines, dirt bikes, saws, trimmers , weed eaters, small rototiller, and single stage snow blowers. I cut year round. Never had an issue. Heck even when we had sleds that were 2 stroke they got klotz oil. Just my preference. There are many other good oils out on the market too. Just non I've tried.


----------



## mexicanyella (Jun 13, 2020)

I have been trying Klotz BēNol at 32:1 this afternoon for some sustained high-rpm weedeater work on our pond dam and under some pasture trees the tractor can’t get under due to low limbs.

The castor smell does remind me of going to the motorcycle speedway races with my dad as a kid (the ones that look like BMX bikes with 500cc alcohol thumpers jammed in there and no brakes). It’s running great on it after a slight carb retune, but it will be interesting to look in the muffler and exhaust port after I use the pint of BēNol up. 

I have some Klotz Super Techniplate to try after that. And I plan to try a bottle of Royal Purple HP-2C this summer also.

I’m looking at this as more of an aromatherapy thread than an oil thread.


----------



## r black (Jun 13, 2020)

sean donato said:


> Weve ran it in our mercury outboard engines, dirt bikes, saws, trimmers , weed eaters, small rototiller, and single stage snow blowers. I cut year round. Never had an issue. Heck even when we had sleds that were 2 stroke they got klotz oil. Just my preference. There are many other good oils out on the market too. Just non I've tried.


....as i have stated in a few oil threads in the past and a little more info in this thread , Most likely ( ANY ) 2 stroke oil anyone uses at any altitude , country , county , continent , hemisphere , ect., even Walmart 2-stroke oil in rebuilt $60 trimmer , will work fine, if properly mixed with good fuel , it's more/all of preference ... i /we.... use what we use, you use what you use , carry on ............ similar with chainsaws


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 14, 2020)

I used Klotz when I was raceing the snowmobile back in 75 thru 79. I think that was about all any one used. sure did smell up the pits.
then you would maybe stop at a cafe on the way home and the waitress would say been to the races I smell, it got in your cloths and hair even.

Al


----------



## Fatherwheels (Jun 14, 2020)

On a slightly different note, the Chinese restaurant in town decided to put
their waste oil into a kerosene burner, it went for a week, every one who works
on these burners had a go at fixing it, yes it stopped working, it would spray in
the fuel, spark it off run ten seconds then die.

Took the burner out of the chamber / boiler, and it would run all day,
only guessing it had something to do with the strange glaze of rock hard cooking oil
that was permanently fixed to the inside of the boiler, it was creating strange fumes that
I think either kept the oxygen from getting in or causing some other kind of a reaction
not conducive to burning the kerosene, they just got a new boiler and used the old burner.

A hill billy bought the old boiler, cut it up to make plates to hold a roof rack on a van,
years later I seen the van, everything rotted except the plates he made from the boiler.

This kind of put me wise to what I consider safe to run in an engine, better the devil you know.


----------



## OM617YOTA (Jun 14, 2020)

That phenomenon is well known to people burning waste vegetable oil in diesel engines. I'll run some gnarly stuff in my Yota, but not that.


----------



## mexicanyella (Jun 14, 2020)

About ten-twelve years ago I had this older 25cc Homelite straight-shaft trimmer I rescued from the recycle yard, back when they’d still allow stuff going out. I decided—can’t remember what gave me this idea now—to try running corn (cooking) oil in it at 32:1 instead of two-stroke oil. I had a spare powerhead so the risk seemed low.

It seemed to work fine and smelled not unlike the castor premix exhaust smell, but the lack of dye made me nervous that I’d grab the wrong can...so I filtered some used crankcase oil through a coffee filter and mixed that with the corn oil 50/50, and premixed that blend 32:1 with the gas . 
Yep, black premix oil. I am a wild man.

The trimmer ran fine for a summer on that stuff, not babied or anything. I let it eat. Lots to trim around here, lots of extended 3/4 throttle-to-WOT usage. Kind of smoky at idle and putt-putt trimming around fences or flowers, but no visible smoke when it was rippin. Still smelled like corn/castor/biodiesel exhaust/wok fumes, even with the “black dye” mixed in.

I did a couple of plug checks and the plug looked pretty normal. No exhaust outlet spooge or crusties either. But when I pulled the muffler at the end of the summer the inside of the port was kind of crusty. The piston crown had deposits but nothing too ugly, and the skirt had a nice oil film and no scoring I could see. 

I scraped it, reassembled it and went back to standard two-stroke oil after that. Eventually that trimmer died of gearbox failure and got replaced, but it still had compression and ran okay at that point.


----------



## kjmatson (Jun 15, 2020)

I have been running lucas semi synthetic and so far really like it. I run 40:1 in all my saws also


----------

